# Crude Protein Amount in Dog Foods



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Hello all,

I can't do a seach for this topic to see if it's been talked about before. I am sorry if this is a repeat. My husband's laptop has Mozilla Firefox and it's weird about SM.

I am currently searching for a good, small kibble food for when Mr Wookie moves to adulthood. I would like to be able to feed it to all three dogs by then, since Micro has serious tear staining issues and Bella Mia seems to off and on I am really looking carefully at what they all eat.

So I am looking at Ingredient lists and Guaranteed Analysis statements and see there is a huge difference in many of them. 

My question is about Crude Protein. What is the desired target range for a healthy adult Maltese? And what is thought to be too high or too low? What is the danger of too high or too low?

Thank you all in advance for any help you can be.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry Melanie! I am lost, I dont have any idea...








but I will sure be reading these posts to learn..
Andrea~ XO


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Sorry Melanie! I am lost, I dont have any idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm I guess no one knows anything about this issue. Oh well. Andrea we get to "stay lost" together.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Protein requirements vary from species to species and can vary greatly during the rapid growth stages and for elderly animals with compromised kidneys. As a general rule, the following levels apply. 

Protein percentage:

Puppy 28%
Adult 18%
Performance dog 25%
Racing sled dog 35%
Lactating dog 28%

Fat percentage:

Puppy 17%
Adult 9-15%
Performance dog 20%
Racing sled dog 50%
Lactating dog 17%

These are Drs Foster and Smith stats.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Protein requirements vary from species to species and can vary greatly during the rapid growth stages and for elderly animals with compromised kidneys. As a general rule, the following levels apply.
> 
> Protein percentage:
> 
> ...


 
Brit darrrrrrling! Thank you so much! Ok so ... am I correct that too high amount of Protein is organ damaging?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I go a little higher than 18%. As for kidney problems, the jury is out.
Some say yes and some say no. I say why risk it? They do know
too much salt can definitely cause kidney damage. I think canned 
foods can be high in sodium. I don't use canned foods.
There are conflicting reports regarding kidney involvement. 
The barf diet people don't believe kidneys are affected by excess
protein.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Protein requirements vary from species to species and can vary greatly during the rapid growth stages and for elderly animals with compromised kidneys. As a general rule, the following levels apply.
> 
> Protein percentage:
> 
> ...


Thanks....thats great info to keep on hand.


----------

